# German Volume Training Questions



## noelcrane9 (Jun 14, 2003)

I am doing the Delta 1250 diet  http://www.t-mag.com/html/59abcde.html

When people say to stop German Volume Training after 6 weeks, does it mean I should stop it after 6 weeks of doing of GVT or after 6 weeks total (because on the 5 day cutting cycles, you are supposed to do some other training like German Body Comp).

So, is it 6 SESSIONS of GVT or 6 WEEKS total?!

Does it matter if I do Chest/Shoulders/Triceps on one day and Back/Biceps on another or should I do what the guide says and do Chest/Back one day and Arms/Shoulders the other?

Also, what are your opinions on Dips?  Can I do Dips that work the chest on one day and the other day do Dips that work triceps (same exercise, different elbow form).  They would split apart by about 4 days or so.

I would like to know anything anybody has to offer about Delta 1250 and/of German Volume Training.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## neanderthal (Jun 14, 2003)

what is german body comp???


----------



## noelcrane9 (Jun 14, 2003)

The link that I posted in my topic talks all about it.  I'd paraphrase it, but it's late, and these neurons in my brain just aint flowing like I want them too.

Its a touch workout, but I've heard it's only for people who have put on a large amount of fat.  I probably, myself, wouldn't do German Body Comp until my BF% went way up.

Mike


----------



## Charger (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you asking about Poliquins GVT? If so  to answer your questions

1. 6 weeks total but you lost me on the cutting cycles? GVT is not a cutting routine IMO. It is very demanding and is better for bulking.
2.Doing a Push/Pull during GVT is perfectly fine, it may actually help recovery since you will be hitting each grooup once every 5 days.
3. Dips for both?? Not if you are doing a push/pull routine. There is no way you are going to beable to keep form once you get past 5 sets to do both on the same day, I would do dips for chest for the A(compound movement) and do an isolation movement fro tri's.
I have no idea what Delta 1250 is but here is another link to GVT

http://www.sover.net/~timw/gvt.htm


----------



## noelcrane9 (Jun 16, 2003)

If I do Chest on, say, Sunday and do Triceps on Wednesday, then would that be all right to have done Chest Dips on Sunday and Tricep Dips on Wednesday?

I am a beginner.  Doing the Delta 1250 diet that I put in a link in my original post, and doing the German Volume Training, what is a realistic goal for mass gain?  One pound a month?  One pound a week?  I just don't want to overestimate how well it'll work and be disappointed with the results when in fact the results I am getting are actually good.  You get the idea 

Mike


----------



## Charger (Jun 17, 2003)

Mike IMO you got a bad combo going. Trying to do a cut and gain mass? and do GVT?  GVT is a VERY demanding routine and requires more rest and a perfect diet. You may beable to cut while doing GVT but if s I would not expect much if any mass gain. 
IMO you are better off doing more of a HIT style workout while doing your cut and then do GVT while doing a bulk. You will see much better results in both cases.
As for how much mass? that is to hard to predict, body type has alot to do with that, amount of cals and so on.
Trying to gain mass and diet at the same time is near impossible. You may beable to do it for a while as a beginner but that's it. During a cut you are trying to maintain mass gains from a bulk while losing fat.


----------



## noelcrane9 (Jun 17, 2003)

Even though I would be doing a bulk-cut diet, I would only do the GVT during my bulk phases and then a different, less strenuous workout on the cut phases (I would sometimes do maintenance phases instead of cut phases and adjust my workout accordingly).  If you check out the link for the Delta 1250 diet, it gives a good explanation of why the mini-bulk, mini-cut diet seems to work.  It helps build a good muscle-fat gain relationship as muscle is added steadily while fat gain is kept to a minimum.  At T-Mag, it is their most successful diet.

Perhaps I'll try what you said and do longer bulk phases while doing GVT and then worry about fat loss later.  Afterall, I am not one to gain fat, I probably have never been considered even mildly chubby in my life and I can EAT!  

Thanks for your advice, you've given me some more stuff to chew on

Mike


----------



## Charger (Jun 17, 2003)

Glad to help Mike, if you have tried this, you are in for a treat. During a bulk doing the full 6 weeks you will add some nice mass. This really works but it takes enough rest also, good luck! If you do this, let us know how it goes.


----------

